# Where is this ammonia coming from?!?



## spectrecat (Apr 15, 2005)

I finally got our little 10 gallon up and running about 2 weeks ago, and I prepared to fishless cycle it. Well, I kept forgetting to get some ammonia at the store, but the filter/heater/lights have been running for about 2 weeks.

Just for kicks, I decided to test the water tonight, since I know I'll be able to get the ammonia tomorrow, and OMG the ammonia was at 3-4 ppm! HOW?!?

It's been a little while since I've done this and the first time we've set up a tank since we moved, but it's not the first time I've ever cycled a tank. I'm wondering if.... 

-my water is just full of ammonia (not surprising since the Flouride levels are double what they should be....) 
-there might be dead bacteria on my drift wood, substrate, or filter (the media inside is new, but the housing just got rinsed off.)
-something else is causing it?

I don't have a test kit for nitrite/ates yet as we live in a small town, and nothing is available locally, but I'll be picking one up tomorrow when we head into the big city. So I don't know what they are doing, if anything.

Help!


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

you'll want to test the source water for sure.


----------



## spectrecat (Apr 15, 2005)

Tested the tap water for ammonia, and I got readings of 0. I tested right after posting the first time, and then just now, and both times....0 for ammonia.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Was the substrate or tank put away dirty? Dead algae is the most likely culprit. Once you get it wets, it decays.


----------



## spectrecat (Apr 15, 2005)

emc7 said:


> Was the substrate or tank put away dirty? Dead algae is the most likely culprit. Once you get it wets, it decays.


There's a good chance we missed something when we took the setup down before we moved. Definitely a possibilty. Most of the substrate was recently purchased new, but some of it was older, and while it didn't appear dirty, there's a chance it wasn't cleaned well. The tank was dirty from our move, but I rinsed and wiped it out with really hot water.

So if we assume it's dead, decaying algae, what do I do? The tank looks clean....the water has been nice and clear.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

leave it alone for now and let it cycle..throw a pinch of flake food in every couple of days and sdee what happens...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You wanted a source of ammonia, right?


----------



## spectrecat (Apr 15, 2005)

Still have lots of ammonia, but I'm now seeing cloudy water, which is bacteria, right? Only getting slight nitrite levels....but I had nothing a few weeks ago.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

The whole process is going to be about 6 weeks, so no worries just yet, it's looking good. Just to find that mystery source!!!!


----------



## spectrecat (Apr 15, 2005)

Great. I feel like such a noobie....it was pretty straightforward last time....

And yeah, still not totally sure about the source, but after adding a tiny bit of pure ammonia, the level shot up higher, so I won't do that again!

If it's extremely high, should I do water changes to bring it back down or is it okay to leave it alone?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

You really don't want it going over 4ppm. If it goes over that start doing water changes until it comes back down. You would want to do about 50% every other day in that case. Once it goes back to 4ppm or less then you can stop doing changes, unless it creeps back up again. You don't want nitrite over 4ppm either. Nitrate is good to let go as long as it stays below 80ppm. Once there are fish in there you want it to stay under 40ppm. But for cycling those numbers are fine. You likely won't ever get Nitrate that high in the cycle though, It will probably stay under 20.


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

All sounds ok, sounds like it is going through an ammonia spike, which will come down if you continue water changes. Then the Nitrites tend to spike, and after they come down, you'll see your nitrates level out at less than 40 hopefully, and your pH will be ok, and when your pH comes down, hardness should come down with it. Keep cycling, and take these professionals' advice, they are very good


----------



## spectrecat (Apr 15, 2005)

Thanks for your help. It did come down, but I really have to be on top of my water changes each week.

The tank is now home to a new betta, some ghost shrimp and a gold mystery snail (I think that's what he is...) I was hoping for something else, but the kids wanted another betta, and which was fine since I enjoy their different personalities. The one in the kids' room is VERY aggressive...he loves his 5 gal home, and I knew it was probably best to not put him in our 10 gal since I was hoping for a few tankmates. Fortunately, our new betta (they named him Yoshi) is not as aggressive, but 'patrols' his property quite frequently. We got him one of those floating betta logs, and he loves it!


----------

